# First Sergeant Joseph Portaro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*First Sergeant*
*Joseph G. Portaro*
West Virginia State Police, West Virginia

End of Watch: Monday, March 14, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 50

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

First Sergeant Joseph Portaro suffered a medical emergency while participating in a physical fitness run near the West Virginia State Police Academy, where he served as the Deputy Director of Training.

He was transported to Thomas Memorial Hospital where he passed away.

Sergeant Portaro had served with the West Virginia State Police for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Jay Smithers
West Virginia State Police
725 Jefferson Road
South Charleston, WV 25309

Phone: (304) 746-2100

Read more: First Sergeant Joseph G. Portaro


----------

